# Swedish: på det viset



## Språkliga Möten

I was saying that "I dont wanna make mistakes when I am doing interview"

and he said "på det viset"

What does that phrase mean?`!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Literally: 'in that manner?' It means something like 'Really?', 'Is that right?', 'Oh, I see' or similar phrases. 

/Wilma


----------



## Plopp

In an other context it could mean other things too, but I don't suppose they apply to you... If you say about a woman "hon är på det viset" it could mean that she is pregnant.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Plopp said:


> In an other context it could mean other things too, but I don't suppose they apply to you... If you say about a woman "hon är på det viset" it could mean that she is pregnant.


That might be seen as a wee bit off-topic, but yes, even the literal meaning often applies, although as a conversational phrase, which is how I understood the original post, it's related to jaså - an interjection that often goes with this and other phrases:
Jaså, på det viset?!

You're pretty much acknowledging what the speaker just said, and (sometimes) implying mild surprise and perhaps a confirmation of the fact.

/Wilma


----------



## vestfoldlilja

We have this expression in Norwegian as well. I wonder if we also find it in Danish. Or it might be a Swedish word that has found its way across the border. 

Can it not also be understood like this in Swedish as well: "Han gjorde det på det viset" - he did it (in) that way and "vi skal ikke gjøre det på det viset" - we're not going to do it like that?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

vestfoldlilja said:


> Can it not also be understood like this in Swedish as well: "Han gjorde det på det viset" - he did it (in) that way and "vi skal ikke gjøre det på det viset" - we're not going to do it like that?


Yes, indeed, that is what I meant by the 'literal meaning', i.e. in that manner, which is synonymous to your phrases above, i.e. in that way, like that.

I have no idea who 'invented' the expression, or if it evolved independently in both languages.

/Wilma


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I see, thanks for clearing that up.

And let's be friends and share credit


----------



## hanne

vestfoldlilja said:


> We have this expression in Norwegian as well. I wonder if we also find it in Danish. Or it might be a Swedish word that has found its way across the border.


Which expression? We don't have the use for being pregnant, but we do have "på den vis" meaning "that way" ("på den måde" is much more common).


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I was wondering if "på det viset" was also used in Danish, and it seems it is with "på den vis". På den måten er også oftere brukt på norsk, men, på det viset brukes, i visse sammenhenger. 

Jeg tror heller ikke jeg ville brukt, på det viset, for å påpeke at noen var gravide.


----------



## cocuyo

vestfoldlilja said:


> I was wondering if "på det viset" was also used in Danish, and it seems it is with "på den vis". På den måten er også oftere brukt på norsk, men, på det viset brukes, i visse sammenhenger.
> 
> Jeg tror heller ikke jeg ville brukt, på det viset, for å påpeke at noen var gravide.



Neither would it be used in modern Swedish, but you might find it in older texts up to about 1950. Maybe later as well, but then it would probably be enclosed in quotes and ment in a facetious way.


----------

